# My Single Speed Project - Need help along the way.



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

So I bought this.......






To strip down and re-doo as a single speed beast. Progress and questions to follow.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE READ BELOW AND ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

I then stripped the bike down to this,






Then sanded down to this.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

It’s had a primer coat, I had to sand a few areas that wasn’t too great and will be giving it another primer coat this weekend and the rest of the paint job.
Unfortunately the chain rings didn’t make it as they were smashed with a hammer trying to get the cranks off.
Now I need to buy a crank set, Im looking to get the 46T and figure the other size out later, maybe get a few different sizes. *does anyone know if this will fit?*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REECE-Sin...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a863855ff


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

*Please does anyone know if this will fit? *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REECE-Sin...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a863855ff


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

Also how will I know if this.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360495130973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
will fit on the back cog?


----------



## apb (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Also how will I know if this.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360495130973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> will fit on the back cog?



That probably won't fit. The above photo looks like a free wheel gearing cog and not a cassette that fits on a free hub.
I don't know much about geared free wheels and the hubs they sit on and whether you can just fit a SS free wheel on the existing hub. i would assume not as i would be uncertain what the chain line would be or whether old hubs have the some threading TPI.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

apb said:


> That probably won't fit. The above photo looks like a free wheel gearing cog and not a cassette that fits on a free hub.
> I don't know much about geared free wheels and the hubs they sit on and whether you can just fit a SS free wheel on the existing hub, i would assume not.


 
Thank you


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> *Please does anyone know if this will fit? *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REECE-Sin...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a863855ff


 
It will. They do the job !


----------



## apb (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> It’s had a primer coat, I had to sand a few areas that wasn’t too great and will be giving it another primer coat this weekend and the rest of the paint job.
> Unfortunately the chain rings didn’t make it as they were smashed with a hammer trying to get the cranks off.
> Now I need to buy a crank set, Im looking to get the 46T and figure the other size out later, maybe get a few different sizes. *does anyone know if this will fit?*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REECE-Sin...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a863855ff



With this product and your current bottom bracket you need to know if they have the same interface, in this case sqaure taper JIS and what the chain line will be once you put the crank set on. With an SS and fixed this is important or your chain will keep falling off. Guessing i would say that crankset would fit on your bottom braket, becaise old school crank set are usually JIS interfaces, but i have know idea if it will give you the required chain line.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

It looks like you have a standard freewheel there, so this will need a freewheel tool to remove it (similar to cassette lockring sockets). You 'may' be able to fit a singlespeed sprocket to the existing thread on the hub.

Your chain line might not be perfect, but that doesn't matter too much on singlespeed. On a fixed it would.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> It will. They do the job !


 
Yes! One part found! Thank you!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

apb said:


> With this product and your current bottom bracket you need to know if they have the same interface, in this case sqaure taper JIS and what the chain line will be once you put the crank set on. With an SS and fixed this is important or your chain will keep falling off. Guessing i would say that crankset would fit on your bottom braket, becaise old school crank set are usually JIS interfaces, but i have know idea if it will give you the required chain line.


 
I think I will need a new bottom bracket because the old one fell apart when I go it off. (I was chuffed that it actually came off). I will get a completely sealed one, not sure how these a bought either but I will take the part that “screws in” to Halfords and ask for a “square taper JIS” whatever that is for this size, then handover the part.

Not sure about the chain being in line, do you not just use the spacers on the rear cog to line it up?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> It looks like you have a standard freewheel there, so this will need a freewheel tool to remove it (similar to cassette lockring sockets). You 'may' be able to fit a singlespeed sprocket to the existing thread on the hub.
> 
> Your chain line might not be perfect, but that doesn't matter too much on singlespeed. On a fixed it would.


 
I have a free wheel tool, just hope its the right size, got one of those bike tool kits from aldi. Not sure what you mean by *"able to fit a singlespeed sprocket to the existing thread on the hub"*
but im gessing you mean screw just one cog onto the existing free wheel and then theres some sort of spacers on either side?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

apb said:


> That probably won't fit. The above photo looks like a free wheel gearing cog and not a cassette that fits on a free hub.
> I don't know much about geared free wheels and the hubs they sit on and whether you can just fit a SS free wheel on the existing hub. i would assume not as i would be uncertain what the chain line would be or whether old hubs have the some threading TPI.


 
So its one of these I need http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DICTA-14T...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5d2f3b02e6
Do you need some sort of spacers to fill the gaps and make it line up with the chain ring?


----------



## apb (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I think I will need a new bottom bracket because the old one fell apart when I go it off. (I was chuffed that it actually came off). I will get a completely sealed one, not sure how these a bought either but I will take the part that “screws in” to Halfords and ask for a “square taper JIS” whatever that is for this size, then handover the part.
> 
> Not sure about the chain being in line, do you not just use the spacers on the rear cog to line it up?




you might also want to measure the width of the bottom bracket shell aswell. If it's 68mm you're in luck. but your LBS could tell you the TPI (thread per inch) your BB shell is, which will give you a better indication of what bottom bracket you need.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> So its one of these I need http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DICTA-14T...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5d2f3b02e6
> Do you need some sort of spacers to fill the gaps and make it line up with the chain ring?


 That's the part I meant. It just screws on the hub. You may need a different length bottom bracket to get the chain lines


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2013)

easiest thing to do is use original crankset , replace rear gear set with a dicta single speed unit ie like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-TOOTH-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5659ee55fb and then have your local bike shop re dish wheel to suit and hey presto ........... simples have done above quite a few times and never had a problem


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> easiest thing to do is use original crankset , replace rear gear set with a dicta single speed unit ie like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-TOOTH-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5659ee55fb and then have your local bike shop re dish wheel to suit and hey presto ........... simples have done above quite a few times and never had a problem



I would but I smashed the chain ring with a hammer getting the cranks off. Oops.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I would but I smashed the chain ring with a hammer getting the cranks off. Oops.



oh ok , in that case then best not use that , the one you linked should be ok if same drive as old bottom bracket if not you will need a suitable b/b and at a geuss around the 110 mm area


----------



## 4F (19 Dec 2013)

Bottom bracket UN55 68 x 110 will do the job assuming 68 is the width (as long as it is not an Italian frame which will be 73)


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2013)

Check out these two sites: Both are good to trade with and there is plenty of information available.

http://www.velosolo.co.uk
http://singlespeedcomponents.co.uk/

I'm sure you have read through this post already. If not it's well worth reading: 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-to-convert-your-road-bike-to-ss-fixed.124033/

With regards to cheap chainsets, I bought one from Singlespeedcomponents and it lasted all of 7 miles before the square taper turned into an oval. Singlespeed didn't quibble and by return I got a still inexpensive but better unit.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Dec 2013)

So this is my freewheel. My special freewheel tool didn't quite fit. Anyone know where to buy the right one and what it is?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 Dec 2013)

OMG!

This is the tool i need (I think) to remove the freewheel and its so expensive!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwinn-N...982?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8395981e


----------



## rbreid (20 Dec 2013)

Message me your address and I'll pop one in the post to you. Post back when job done


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 Dec 2013)

rbreid said:


> Message me your address and I'll pop one in the post to you. Post back when job done


 
Theres far to kind from a stranger that I can't comprehend. Thank you very much for the offer, I cannot accept.


----------



## zigzag (20 Dec 2013)

you can take your wheel to a bike shop and they should remove it for you for not a lot.

or accept rbreid's kind offer


----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Dec 2013)




----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Dec 2013)

No idea why I took them in the dark but primers on and most parts cleaned up and ready.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Dec 2013)

rbreid said:


> Message me your address and I'll pop one in the post to you. Post back when job done






what a nice man!


----------



## John Edmondson (26 Dec 2013)

Hi Peter, I thought I'd introduce myself as we appear to be doing the same thing at the same time! I'm painting my frame tomorrow and started looking for parts..! HERE is where i'm up to... Looking forward to seeing your project progress!


----------



## young Ed (26 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Also how will I know if this.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360495130973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> will fit on the back cog?
> View attachment 34539


that is the one by the looks and sounds of things you have a free wheel with cassette (been learning all about this recently due to my own rear wheel) so you will have or already have something roughly looking like this once you have cassette off





and then if you want to get free hub body (the black thing with splines on it) off to clean or replace, you need a allen key anywhere between 10-13mm. like below




you end up with




the kit you linked to on ebay comes with spacers you slot on free hub body either side of included sprocket to adjust chain line in accordance to front chain set
guides on youtube
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (26 Dec 2013)

as mentioned before you will have to re-dish rear wheel spokes to run true with that conversion kit. basically just loosen drive side spokes and tighten near side spokes 
alternative is to either buy pre-built new single speed rear wheel or buy components and build your self, get LBS to build for you or there is someone on here currently building for free!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Dec 2013)

John Edmondson said:


> Hi Peter, I thought I'd introduce myself as we appear to be doing the same thing at the same time! I'm painting my frame tomorrow and started looking for parts..! HERE is where i'm up to... Looking forward to seeing your project progress!



Yes but your frames nicer!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Dec 2013)

Frame sprayed ivory, now the long wait for the lacquer to harden


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

how long does the lacquer take to harden? max something like 48hrs isn't it?
did you get it powder coated?
and why did you lacquer it? how a harder wearing protection?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Dec 2013)

No I just used cans, primer, colour coat and lacquer. It takes maybe a day to dry proper but upto 2 week to fully harden. I dunno why I did it that way, it's the only way I know.


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2013)

fair enough 
powder coating is more expensive but have had it done several times in the past and is great
mono colour though 
Cheers Ed


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2013)

This is the frame I started out with:




I stripped it with Nitromoors and wire wool and it ended up looking like this:




I got it powder coated after being disappointed on a previous project I did, where despite taking a lot of time and trouble my efforts at spray painting while looking fantastic, it had all the durability of custard.
It came back brilliant white to which I added some yellow finishing touches:




It is the only bike I have ridden for the past 18months/two years:





The powder coat is as good as the day it was done but the yellow is looking a bit worn now.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Dec 2013)

How much is that powder coat? If the colour fades, flakes or falls apart in a couple of year it's always an excuse to make something else!


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> How much is that powder coat? If the colour fades, flakes or falls apart in a couple of year it's always an excuse to make something else!


not having been involved in that particular project i would probably guesstimate anywhere from £30-£60 depending on if they are spraying anything else the same colour at that time and it depends on what company does it
@colly what paint did you use for the yellow touches? personally i'm not too keen on it but i reckon that's just me! you did a brilliant job all the same 
Cheers Ed


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2013)

@Peter Armstrong I got it done at a place not far from me. Just found them on the net. I think it was £30 all in. http://www.lsn-coatings.co.uk/90270
http://www.lsn-coatings.co.uk/90270
In fact I need not have stripped the frame as diligently as I did because they shot or grit blast it before coating anyway.
@young Ed the yellow was just a can of car touch up spray from Halfords. I left it for a while to harden off and did apply some clear lacquer over it after but it's still fragile.
The bloke at the powder coaters could do frames in two colours similar to that. Not sure how he did it though.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> @Peter Armstrong I got it done at a place not far from me. Just found them on the net. I think it was £30 all in.
> http://www.lsn-coatings.co.uk/90270
> In fact I need not have stripped the frame as diligently as I did because they shot or grit blast it before coating anyway.
> @young Ed the yellow was just a can of car touch up spray from Halfords. I left it for a while to harden off and did apply some clear lacquer over it after but it's still fragile.
> The bloke at the powder coaters could do frames in two colours similar to that. Not sure how he did it though.


good price you got then!
god knows how they do two colour?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Dec 2013)

Got bored of waiting so I just started to build it.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Dec 2013)

Anyone know if the freewheel thread size is standard or are they different?


----------



## rbreid (28 Dec 2013)

Should be 1.375 x 24TPI Standard English threading which is the same in the UK for Multi freewheels and single freewheels. Easiest way to check is to screw a bottom bracket locknut onto hub, if it fits then you have a british threaded hub.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

you have free hub i think as i said before so threads are no problem unless you are replacing free hub body
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> you have free hub i think as i said before so threads are no problem unless you are replacing free hub body
> Cheers Ed


Ed I don't have a free hub, it's an old freewheel, available a look at the pics.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (29 Dec 2013)

*Will this fit?*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190958294756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

my wheel is 1.375 x 24TPI Standard English threading as @rbreid says


----------



## rbreid (29 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> *Will this fit?*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190958294756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> my wheel is 1.375 x 24TPI Standard English threading as @rbreid says


That will fit perfectly Peter


----------



## Peter Armstrong (29 Dec 2013)

Starting to look like a bike, just waiting for thecrankset, freewheel and bits n Bob's to be delivered.


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

looking nice you having nice silver shiny cranks on there?
you going to fit any bar tape?
Cheers Ed
P.S i love the assistant in the background there looks like great help and on the ball!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (29 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> looking nice you having nice silver shiny cranks on there?
> you going to fit any bar tape?
> Cheers Ed
> P.S i love the assistant in the background there looks like great help and on the ball!
> Cheers Ed



yes, got some brown handle bar tape coming and chrome crankset and chrome freewheel.

Chips great, he helps by stealing tools and parts and makes me chase him, hes napping there from all his hard work


----------



## young Ed (30 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> yes, got some brown handle bar tape coming and chrome crankset and chrome freewheel.
> 
> Chips great, he helps by stealing tools and parts and makes me chase him, hes napping there from all his hard work


should look great! 

how old is Chip, he looks like a pup maybe 6 months or a year? be careful with the bar tape around him i can imagine what could happen!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (30 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> should look great!
> 
> how old is Chip, he looks like a pup maybe 6 months or a year? be careful with the bar tape around him i can imagine what could happen!
> Cheers Ed


Chips 5 month now, carnt wait for the rest of the stuff to be delivered, get this finished and get out on it!


----------



## young Ed (30 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Chips 5 month now, carnt wait for the rest of the stuff to be delivered, get this finished and get out on it!


sure should be good fun in spring when it all starts warming up and in the summer it ought to be great!  
is this your entry into the club or have you ridden ss before?
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Edmondson (31 Dec 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## jazzkat (31 Dec 2013)

looking good.


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

loving the dual position brake levers 
i are you doing it up just because you want a single speed or are you making it look as it would have back in it's day?
if the latter then the seat needs to go, sorry to say  even if the seat doesn't go it's set up wrong in above photo!
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Edmondson (31 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> loving the dual position brake levers
> i are you doing it up just because you want a single speed or are you making it look as it would have back in it's day?
> if the latter then the seat needs to go, sorry to say  even if the seat doesn't go it's set up wrong in above photo!
> Cheers Ed


In agreement, Personally, i'd take a hacksaw to those mate...


----------



## John Edmondson (31 Dec 2013)

John Edmondson said:


> In agreement, Personally, i'd take a hacksaw to those mate...


Just to be clear, i'm not trying to be rude... I hacksawed a set of 'suicide levers' today and i regret nothing..!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2013)

John Edmondson said:


> Just to be clear, i'm not trying to be rude... I hacksawed a set of 'suicide levers' today and i regret nothing..!


murderer


----------



## John Edmondson (31 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> murderer


And i'd do it again i tell you..!


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

why don't you the look of suicide levers or what? i don't mind the look but then again i have never much cared about looks any time in my life and think always from a practical aspect, if it works and it works well then i am happy!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

John Edmondson said:


> And i'd do it again i tell you..!


wrong thread for you you aren't making many friends! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Edmondson (31 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> why don't you the look of suicide levers or what? i don't mind the look but then again i have never much cared about looks any time in my life and think always from a practical aspect, if it works and it works well then i am happy!
> Cheers Ed


Hey, just expressing my opinion on them. I'm no purist and i certainly don't care about looks. I just find them clunky and un responsive. This is less of an issue if your riding ss rather than fixed but generally i'd rather not have them. For each their own. No offense intended...


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

John Edmondson said:


> Hey, just expressing my opinion on them. I'm no purist and i certainly don't care about looks. I just find them clunky and un responsive. This is less of an issue if your riding ss rather than fixed but generally i'd rather not have them. For each their own. No offense intended...


no worries i think they could be rather practical and might try to get some for my next bike which will probably be a dropped bar 70's+ road/racer type thing
Cheers Ed


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> why don't you the look of suicide levers or what? i don't mind the look but then again i have never much cared about looks any time in my life and think always from a practical aspect, if it works and it works well then i am happy!
> Cheers Ed



Suicide levers are named suicide levers for a reason, they largely disappeared for a reason, I've ridden bikes with suicide levers in the past and understand both why they are called suicide levers and why they disappeared, they seriously reduced the stopping ability of the brakes, especially the more bottom of the range brakes.


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> Suicide levers are named suicide levers for a reason, they largely disappeared for a reason, I've ridden bikes with suicide levers in the past and understand both why they are called suicide levers and why they disappeared, they seriously reduced the stopping ability of the brakes, especially the more bottom of the range brakes.


really, why was the stopping power decreased? was it decreased even on the dropped levers part?
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Edmondson (1 Jan 2014)

Sheldon Brown: 

The extension lever partially applied the main brake lever, reducing the available lever travel. Not all brands/models suffered from this, but the most common ones did.
The attachment hardware precluded the use of the top of the brake lever hood as a comfortable riding position.
They encouraged the practice of riding with the hands on the top, middle section of the bar, which is a position that doesn't give very secure control, especially on bumpy surfaces, because the hands are too close together.
The hardware that held the extension levers to the main levers was prone to fall off.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2014)

johns post sums it up, your braking was only affected when using the suicide levers, the ones on the bikes I had worked by pushing the main brake lever down to apply the brake, the suicide lever was on a pivot, when you pulled up towards the bars the other end bore down on the top part of the main brake lever applying the brake.


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

makes sense
not so sure i want them now, still look okay on bike in this thread though
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (1 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> loving the dual position brake levers
> i are you doing it up just because you want a single speed or are you making it look as it would have back in it's day?
> if the latter then the seat needs to go, sorry to say  even if the seat doesn't go it's set up wrong in above photo!
> Cheers Ed



I'm going for a single speed vintage look, chromes, creams and browns. 

Don't worry I've got a new brown saddle on the way, All will be set up correctly when it's fully built.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (1 Jan 2014)

What's all this talk on the brakes, I will be leaving them on, I like the look of them, plus as its my single speed so I won't be doing crazy decents or racing so to speak, however I may change my opinion on them when I actually use them on the road.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2014)

This is a lovely looking bike. I'm 80% sure I was bidding on this very bike on eBay! Did you get it from an ebayer in the East Anglia region?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (1 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This is a lovely looking bike. I'm 80% sure I was bidding on this very bike on eBay! Did you get it from an ebayer in the East Anglia region?


No this ebayer was from rossendale, I hope you wasn't increasing the cost of the bike! Ha ha


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> No this ebayer was from rossendale, I hope you wasn't increasing the cost of the bike! Ha ha



Nah, I only had a budget of £35


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jan 2014)

Wow what an idiot, just noticed that I bought an item from, Hong Kong. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141055094...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## young Ed (2 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Wow what an idiot, just noticed that I bought an item from, Hong Kong. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141055094...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


should come, just slowly but if it doesn't come it was only cheap just annoying 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> should come, just slowly but if it doesn't come it was only cheap just annoying
> Cheers Ed


 
I’ll have to leave the old saddle on for a while till it arrives, no doubt it will sit in customs waiting for tax to be paid, might have to buy another (From the UK)


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jan 2014)

After reading through this thread I've just made my first and only resolution for 2014 - build a SS!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jan 2014)

Freewheel on, woo!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I’ll have to leave the old saddle on for a while till it arrives, no doubt it will sit in customs waiting for tax to be paid, might have to buy another (From the UK)



IME Customs are massively inconsistent when it comes to duty being paid. Have bought several albums and shirts from the States thinking I'd got a good deal, then been stung by Customs and had the price trebled. Also bought a watch from Japan and had nothing but international shipping to pay, same with merchandise from Norway! Baffling system, but I think it's all in how savvy the packaging is.

All that nonsense aside, looks like you'll end up with a rather nice bike and will have learned about building, a skill I aim to acquire this year!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> IME Customs are massively inconsistent when it comes to duty being paid. Have bought several albums and shirts from the States thinking I'd got a good deal, then been stung by Customs and had the price trebled. Also bought a watch from Japan and had nothing but international shipping to pay, same with merchandise from Norway! Baffling system, but I think it's all in how savvy the packaging is.
> 
> All that nonsense aside, looks like you'll end up with a rather nice bike and will have learned about building, a skill I aim to acquire this year!



I had quite a tidy little business importing Gibson Bass guitars from the states till I got the customs bill :x


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> IME Customs are massively inconsistent when it comes to duty being paid. Have bought several albums and shirts from the States thinking I'd got a good deal, then been stung by Customs and had the price trebled. Also bought a watch from Japan and had nothing but international shipping to pay, same with merchandise from Norway! Baffling system, but I think it's all in how savvy the packaging is.
> 
> All that nonsense aside, looks like you'll end up with a rather nice bike and will have learned about building, a skill I aim to acquire this year!


 
So whats that chances that I receive the item?
Im glad im building it, knowing that I can maintain any parts or replace cheaply whenever its needed.
(Already thinking about doing another oops)


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Freewheel on, woo!
> View attachment 35483


looking good


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> So whats that chances that I receive the item?
> Im glad im building it, knowing that I can maintain any parts or replace cheaply whenever its needed.
> (Already thinking about doing another oops)



I've bought a few items from Hong Kong via eBay. There has been the odd occasion whereby the item still hasnt arrived after 3 weeks. They have either issued a refund or sent another item...only for the first item to arrive the next day lol.

On the whole you generally get the item, just don't expect it too quickly! If you get it in 7 days you've done well.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

Cranksets at home, carnt wait to finish it tonight, minus the brown saddle.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

Pretty much finished apart from the Brown saddle coming from Hong Kong. Ready to ride really, thank you for everyone that has helped, I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Jan 2014)

Good news and bad, the good news is the saddle arrived


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Jan 2014)

Bad news rear sewer exploded 2 mile into my ride


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Jan 2014)

Hope it didn't smell too bad! No, seriously....bad luck mate. I know that long walk home.


----------

